# midi -> mini midi?



## cybernation (Nov 20, 2009)

hey guys i have a old sound blaster that comes with a front panel for the pc. My question is, on the bfd there is a midi port, on the soundblaster there is a midi port also, but it looks like a s-video port... Is there a place to get a midi -> s-video connection?

Or does everybody buy the midi -> usb cable?

By doing this, i'm hoping i can make rew program the bfd... will this work?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If the Soundblaster has a Midi output port you could probably use it. It should be the same connector as on the BFD, if so a standard Midi cable can be used to link them up otherwise there may be some special breakout cable for whatever connector is on the card which you may need to track down. The USB adaptor is for use if the soundcard doesn't have its own Midi port (most don't).


----------

